

How The Pirate Bay Plans to Beat Censorship For Good - sktrdie
http://torrentfreak.com/how-the-pirate-bay-plans-to-beat-censorship-for-good-140105/

======
sktrdie
From my understanding this is essentially a web-browser, but instead of
downloading the HTML/CSS/JS of the site from a single HTTP server, it uses the
BitTorrent protocol to download the HTML from a variety of different nodes.

So it's like sharing an HTML file using BitTorrent, but it seamlessly
downloads and renders the content just like a normal browser. Benefit is that
there's no central server. The HTML comes from many different peers.

I don't get it how would one download changes for the site though. Say for
example the sites updates with new content. How would peers come to consensus
on the latest version?

------
drdaeman
So it seems they decided to reinvent Freenet?

------
MakeUsersWant
> The “domain” registrations will be Bitcoin authenticated,

Wasn't there recently an outcry that Bitcoin transactions are identifiable, at
least if your adversary collects enough data?

